# Trojanisches Pferd!



## Shalor (15. Mai 2008)

hab bei mir mal die festplatte gescannt und entdeckt das ich 4 trojaner auf meinem computer habe! was soll ich tun? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (15. Mai 2008)

1. was hast du für ne ip will dich mal hacken (nur spass) .. ne was hast für anti virus?
2. hast du viele wichtige daten auf deinem pc lokal dass eine neu installation viele umstände macht?

ich würde erstmal pc neu aufsetzten und einen guten antivuris (kaspersky oder so) zulegen. Am besten mit firewall noch.

Trojaner = etwas das rin geht und die tür für hacker/passwort klauer/e-mail daten/viren aufmacht. und ich denke du hasst einiges warscheindlich drauf dass du einfach nicht findest.


----------



## Shalor (15. Mai 2008)

Norman hab ich aber konnte den Trojaner säubern (stand jedenfalls)

Hab mal wo gelesen das man Trojaner nicht einfach säuben kann aber konnte diesen ohne irgendwelche Fehlermeldungen eliminieren... Ansonsten ist mein PC für Hacker nicht gerade das Paradies... also keine bestimmten wichtigen Passwörter oder sowas.

Evt wars ja einfach ein "kleiner Trojaner"? da ich seit mehreren Tagen keine E-Mail geöffnet habe kanns nich von da kommen, und im Internet bin ich eigentlich auch ein recht sicherer Surfer (aber warscheinlich dennoch vom internet)


vielen dank!!


----------



## Shalor (15. Mai 2008)

also ist der warscheinlich wirklich gesäubert oder ist es möglich das der sich noch auf festplatte versteckt?


----------



## Minastirit (15. Mai 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> also ist der warscheinlich wirklich gesäubert oder ist es möglich das der sich noch auf festplatte versteckt?



jap ..
ich hatte mal so billig tool aka norton antiv vir .. lang isset her .. der sagte 0 viren 0 trojaner er habe ja schon 4 gelöscht. ich dachte juhu und so naja

nach f-secure hatte ich dann aber um die 40 viren ..


----------



## Minastirit (15. Mai 2008)

also ich vertrau auf mein f-secure 
norman ist glaubs auch recht gut. (glaubs)

Wenn du 100%tig sicher sein willst -> neu aufsetzten
ca 98% tig sicher -> löschen und mal nen fuul scan laufen lassen


----------



## Oonâgh (15. Mai 2008)

Hmm also ich find Kaspersky auch ganz nett.. Gibt ne Computerbildaktion, mit der man da reichlich freie Testzeit bekommt...


----------



## Shalor (15. Mai 2008)

ich lass norman nun nochmal laufen.

neu aufsetzen heisst die ganze festplatte löschen oder wie?


----------



## Minastirit (15. Mai 2008)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> Hmm also ich find Kaspersky auch ganz nett.. Gibt ne Computerbildaktion, mit der man da reichlich freie Testzeit bekommt...



naja 60tage glaubs .. aber naja ich hab f-secure da ich von arbeit ne lizenz bekommen hab zum benutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 i'm legal .. zumindest in gewissen sachen


----------



## Minastirit (15. Mai 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> ich lass norman nun nochmal laufen.
> 
> neu aufsetzen heisst die ganze festplatte löschen oder wie?



exacto 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


delete
windows neu drauftun
wichtige daten kopieren
einstellungen ändern 

zum glück hab ich ne absicherung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 machts boom dauerts 7min dann hab ich allet wieder *g*


----------



## Shalor (15. Mai 2008)

kraaaaass  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja sagen wir mal ich lass norman nochma laufen, sagt alles ist sauber, aber dann hatte ich doch noch trojaner drauf.. da ich auf meinem computer wirklich nichts wichtiges darauf habe (game computer).. was könnten die trojaner anstellen? computer putt machen? oder nur zB herausfinden das ich zB wow gespielt habe und mein buffed PW?


----------



## Minastirit (15. Mai 2008)

nunja 

Viele Trojanische Pferde werden dazu verwendet, um auf dem Computer heimlich ein Schadprogramm zu installieren, während sie ausgeführt werden. Diese Schadprogramme laufen dann eigenständig auf dem Computer, was bedeutet, dass sie sich nicht deaktivieren lassen, indem das Trojanerprogramm beendet oder gar gelöscht wird. Die tatsächliche Funktion der installierten Datei kann beliebiger Art sein. So können u. a. eigenständige Spionageprogramme auf den Rechner gelangen (z. B. Sniffer oder Komponenten, die Tastatureingaben aufzeichnen, sogenannte Keylogger). Auch die heimliche Installation eines Backdoorprogramms ist möglich, welches es gestattet, den Computer über ein Netzwerk (z. B. das Internet) fernzusteuern, ohne dass der Anwender dies kontrollieren kann.

wenn dich alles interessiert
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trojanisches_...mputerprogramm)

kann den text da zu 99% bestätigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalor (15. Mai 2008)

Hm.. Scheisse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie genau lösche ich den meine gesamte Festplatte? Werden Sachen wie Norman auch deinstalliert?

Und damit wäre dann auch 100% das Backdoor Program weg oder?



Vielen Dank für die Hilfe Minastrit.


----------



## Minastirit (15. Mai 2008)

100%tig weg .. naja .. am einfachsten ist es winows xp cd rein und neu installieren
aber erstmal deine ganzsen daten speichern. also bilder/filme/texte/emails/favoriten

danach windows xp cd rein
neu installieren

norman + rest neu installieren

ist grosser aufwand. du musst entscheiden ob du es willst oder nicht.
wichtig ist halt das ALLE wichtigen oderu nwichtigen daten nicht mehr auf der festplatte sind weil danach sind sie weg. (fast unwiderruflich .. nicht das hier einer reinlabert mit der minas hat keine ahnung .... aber für normal user isses weg .. )

Pc formatieren = 100% alles weg

so ich bin off für fragen und anderes kannst mich morgen per pm zulabern am abend wende willst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (16. Mai 2008)

Ein guter Schritt wäre es erstmal das Betriebssystem auf eine eigene Partition zu packen. Dann kann man es auch bedenkenlos platt machen (Backup ftw).
Und mit der Ausgangsbasis kann man auch dann ev. Probleme auf den anderen Partitionen angehen.

p.s.: "Norman Antivirus" kannte ich bisher noch nicht.


----------



## Sin (16. Mai 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> p.s.: "Norman Antivirus" kannte ich bisher noch nicht.



Denke mal ist so ähnlich wie Dieter Antivir.

Spass beiseite: Gutes Programm ist z.B. Adaware oder Antivir, die sind auch in der basis Version kostenlos.
Aber auch hier gilt: Prävention ist ja bekanntlich besser als Intervention, also nächste mal besser nicht auf die tollen xxx seiten klicken und mal den Esel ausschalten :-P


----------



## ZAM (16. Mai 2008)

Sin schrieb:


> Denke mal ist so ähnlich wie Dieter Antivir.
> 
> Spass beiseite: Gutes Programm ist z.B. Adaware oder Antivir, die sind auch in der basis Version kostenlos.
> Aber auch hier gilt: Prävention ist ja bekanntlich besser als Intervention, also nächste mal besser nicht auf die tollen xxx seiten klicken und mal den Esel ausschalten :-P



Also "Gut" und "kostenlose Antivir Version" in einem Satz ist doch schon fast Frevel. *g*


----------



## gOOvER (16. Mai 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Also "Gut" und "kostenlose Antivir Version" in einem Satz ist doch schon fast Frevel. *g*


/sign

Die Diskussion gab's hier schon mal und ich möchte Sie nicht wiederholen. Jeder muss selber wissen, wie weit er seinem AV vertraut. Ich persönlich vertraue KEINEM kostenlosen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auf meinen Rechner hatte ich sehr lange F-Secure am laufen, bin aber inzwischen auf NOD32 umgestiegen, da es sehr Resourcenschonend ist .


----------



## Thoryia (16. Mai 2008)

Ihr Windoof User und eure immer wieder kehrenden Viren und Trojaner Probleme. Der Trick ist so genial wie einfach: Mindestens 2 Partitionen erstellen, C: Partition NUR als System Partition verwenden, D: oder mehr für Games, Programme, Texte usw. Dann Deepfreeze installieren, C: Partition freezen, NIE wieder ärger mit Viren.

Deepfreeze gibts für den Heimanwender sehr kostengünstig. Der Vorteil gegenüber Virenscannern: KEINE Programme die im Hintergrund alles überwachen und das System ausbremsen. Bei jedem Neustart wird die gefreezte Partition neu geladen und alles ist so jungfräulich wie am Tag des System Aufspielens!

Wer Fragen dazu hat oder Probleme mit Viren kleine PM oder Mail an mich, ich hab stets des Rätsels Lösung parat.


----------



## Xhapan (16. Mai 2008)

ich würde dir nicht raten den computer neu aufzusetzen wenn du schon leichte probs hast mit dem wort, formatieren /co.

lass dir das lieber machen, es gibt 1000 gründe warum das dann ned geht und du sparrst dirn haufen min die du sinnlos mit herumärgern verbringst.

Klar wir windows nutzen, wer will schon nen virus schreiben der für linux co funktioniert ( und da gibst immer nen weg) . Wenn dann, dann viele infizieren ned nur 10 computer ^^ 

Viren betreffen eh nur XP, sind zu Vista nicht kompatibel xD Vista hat keine treiber dafür und keine resourcen frei - braucht ja alles der indexer ^^ *hihi*


Mfg Xhapan


----------



## Thoryia (16. Mai 2008)

Xhapan schrieb:


> ich würde dir nicht raten den computer neu aufzusetzen wenn du schon leichte probs hast mit dem wort, formatieren /co.
> 
> lass dir das lieber machen, es gibt 1000 gründe warum das dann ned geht und du sparrst dirn haufen min die du sinnlos mit herumärgern verbringst.
> 
> ...


Der Grund, das es so viele Windoof Viren und Trojaner gibt ist einfach, das diese Plattform mit Abstand die meisten DAU hat. Btw liegt es vor allem daran, das Systemrechte im Windoof so leichtfertig verwaltet werden und offen zugänglich sind...


----------



## maddogie (16. Mai 2008)

1. WOW Passwort ändern FALLS INSTALLIERT
2. Daten sichern
3. Windows neu installieren
4. Alle gewünschten Programme und Updates installieren

Punkt 5 ist nicht Pflicht aber zu empfehlen

5. Ein Image der Installation erstellen ( Mache ich immer, da es das Neuaufsetzen sehr vereinfacht.) 

6. fertig


----------



## Windhawk (16. Mai 2008)

maddogie schrieb:


> 1. WOW Passwort ändern FALLS INSTALLIERT
> 2. Daten sichern
> 3. Windows neu installieren
> 4. Alle gewünschten Programme und Updates installieren
> ...



Hey hört ma auf ihm zu raten er solln PC neu starten würd ich nich machen....
Es gibt sowas das nennt sich Firewall und da gibt es sehr gut Freeware nämlich http://www.chip.de/downloads/Outpost-Firew...7_13003329.html

+Viren löschen


----------



## gOOvER (16. Mai 2008)

Windhawk schrieb:


> Es gibt sowas das nennt sich Firewall und da gibt es sehr gut Freeware nämlich http://www.chip.de/downloads/Outpost-Firew...7_13003329.html



Und was bringt das? Nur das man jedesmal ne Meldung bekommt, wenn ein Programm auf das Internet zugreifen will? Sorry, aber Softwarefirewalls sind so leicht zu umgehen und bieten recht wenig schutz. Also hör Du auf sowas zu raten, wenn der TE noch nicht mal mit Format was anfangen kann. Meinst Du. Dann kann es ne Firewall konfigurieren?


----------



## Windhawk (16. Mai 2008)

gOOvER schrieb:


> Und was bringt das? Nur das man jedesmal ne Meldung bekommt, wenn ein Programm auf das Internet zugreifen will? Sorry, aber Softwarefirewalls sind so leicht zu umgehen und bieten recht wenig schutz. Also hör Du auf sowas zu raten, wenn der TE noch nicht mal mit Format was anfangen kann. Meinst Du. Dann kann es ne Firewall konfigurieren?


 hmm hast suppa viel ahnung sieeht mann man kann outpost nich so einfach umgehen^^ 
aber mit der konfig hast wahrscheinlich recht^^


----------



## Windhawk (16. Mai 2008)

ahh noch was undn bissl freundlicher gehts auch^^


----------



## Asoriel (16. Mai 2008)

Windhawk schrieb:


> hmm hast suppa viel ahnung sieeht mann man kann outpost nich so einfach umgehen^^
> aber mit der konfig hast wahrscheinlich recht^^



Er hat 100% recht, ne Software-Firewall is für den A**** außer du hast ein paar Programme die du gecrackt hast und nicht willst dass sie "zuhause anrufen" und du auffliegst. Und die sogenannten "Hardware"-Firewalls
à la Telek*m mit ihren 08-15-Routern sind auch nicht das wahre. Die halten zwar das meiste ab, sind aber bei weitem nicht wirklich sicher.


----------



## gOOvER (16. Mai 2008)

Windhawk schrieb:


> ahh noch was undn bissl freundlicher gehts auch^^


Was was an meinen Post unfreundlich? Ich hab mich nur Deiner Wortwahl angepaßt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du würdest Dich wundern, was so alles auf Deinem PC, mit installierter SoftwareFirewall passiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du kannst ALLES, was mit Software zu tun hat umgehen. Es gab mal schöne Filmchen von CCC, bei denen sie den Nutzen der auf dem Markt erhältlichen Firewalls eindrucksvoll wiederlegt haben. Muss mal schauen, ob ich das nochmal finde.


----------



## Windhawk (16. Mai 2008)

gOOvER schrieb:


> Was was an meinen Post unfreundlich? Ich hab mich nur Deiner Wortwahl angepaßt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 Jo und dann posten biddö.... des Thema interessiert mich auch ;-)


----------



## Shalor (16. Mai 2008)

Also vielen Dank an alle!

Naja.. bin halt nicht so der PC Profi.. Ich kann in Foren schreiben und zocken und das wars dann auch schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich lass PC nochmal scannen. Hab nen RL Kollegen gefragt, der hat mir dann noch mal alles schön erklärt undso ^^


----------



## Windhawk (17. Mai 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> Also vielen Dank an alle!
> 
> Naja.. bin halt nicht so der PC Profi.. Ich kann in Foren schreiben und zocken und das wars dann auch schon
> 
> ...



Kein Stress... immer wieder gern helf ich produktiv oder nicht produktiv je nachdem...^^


----------



## Shalor (17. Mai 2008)

Hm.. meine Festplatte will sich nicht mehr so richtig scannen lassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Am Anfang gehts aber irgendwann bricht es dann plötzlich ab ohne irgendeine Fehlermeldung oder so etwas.

Könnten das eben diese Backdoorprogramme der Trojaner sein die verhindern wollen das sie entdeckt werden?


----------



## gOOvER (17. Mai 2008)

Könnte durchaus sein, allerdings könntest Du auch nur nen Fehler auf der Platte haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Welchen Scanner benutzt Du?


----------



## ZAM (17. Mai 2008)

gOOvER schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Die Diskussion gab's hier schon mal und ich möchte Sie nicht wiederholen. Jeder muss selber wissen, wie weit er seinem AV vertraut. Ich persönlich vertraue KEINEM kostenlosen.
> 
> ...



Ich möchte keinesfalls Antivir direkt denunzieren, nur die kostenlose Version würde ich niemanden empfehlen. Warum? Weils einfach sehr oft aktuelle Viren trotz Signatur-Updates nicht erkennt und auch bei Keyloggern und Spyware gern mal nichts sagt. NOD32 oder Avast (auch wenns nach manchen Updates mal Probleme macht) sind auf jeden Fall eine Empfehlung wert, oder halt die Bezahlversion Avira von Antivir Premium aufwärts. Wobei die ersten beiden die resourcenschonenderen Varianten sind.


----------



## Shalor (18. Mai 2008)

gOOvER schrieb:


> Könnte durchaus sein, allerdings könntest Du auch nur nen Fehler auf der Platte haben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Norman. Ist es eigentlich auch möglich das ich Trojaner hatte, aber nur durch irgendeine zB Werbung oder sonst was und diese keine Backdoor Programme installiert haben?


@ ZAM weisst du evt gerade wie teuer Avira etwa ist im Monat?


----------

